# AF Questions - Merged Topic



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

hi 
IM a little new to this treatment can may be a bit thick   can any one explain what AF is


----------



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

Auntie Flo (or period to the rest of us !!)

Dawn x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Tinkers
Its another word for menstrual cycle 

Here is the link to help you with words and meanings 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Take care
Jo
x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Tinkers,

Welcome  

AF means aunt flo or something, which means your period 

I find it confusing too  

Babydust to you for your future BFP

Take care 

Wendy K


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Thanks alot now i feel so stupid   .Must be all the drugs in me


----------



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Tinkers

Don't worry - its a huge learning curve !!

Have you got 4 kiddies already then ?

Dawn x


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Dawn

Yes i have got four daughters we go today for transfer . I had three embies left and thought they deserve a chance too. I would dearly love a son so to even up the family for hubby hes feeling abit left out. I know you must think i am but i culdnt let them go .will let you know tonight if snow babies are on board.

Luv tinkers


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Tinkers - you have had even more ICSIs than me!! Just wanted to wish you luck with your ET - you will be joining me on the dreaded 2WW!!

Sarah69 xx

ps I don't think that you are   - I am blessed with 7 ry old DD but have been txing for past 6 yrs as I just feel that for her to have a brother or sister would be the last piece of the jigsaw & that then our family would be complete.


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi sara

Well i have two snow babies on board lets hope that they hybernate till may also yours .This is our last time we felt that they should have a chance as much as the rest.
When do you test I am on the fifth of Sept  it would be nice to keep in touch sending you lots of babydust and  pos vibes          

Take care 
tinkers x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Tinkers

I'm actually testing on the 5th too! 

What will you do if both of your snowbabies decide to stick around   - by the way, did you have 3 embies replaced resulting in your triplets or are two identical? My DH is an identical twin.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

I have tested today instead of official test tomorrow got   .Can you start AF when you are still on cyclogest? I am tempted to forget these tonight as you all know they are very messy. If i do will it bring on   more quicker?

Luv tinkers


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi tinkers, if you see this in time i'd advise keeping on with the cyclogest. I tested a day early on a wednesday and got a BFN and was about to stop the pessaries in order to just get AF over with and move on, but various f-friends begged me to keep on with them just in case, so I did. AF didn't show, and I was 100% convinced it was just because of the pessaries. they ran out on the friday, but when she hadn't show up by saturday afternoon, I grumpily tested again just to prove to myself that she'd be there in the morning, and to my total shock got a positive. that was 17 dpo after a negative on 14 dpo. I really hope the same happens for you. Flump x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Tinkers,
On my first failed cycle, AF came exactly on time, despite progesterone support!
Good luck!
Prija


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Just one last question before i retire how long after a  does the nasty  decide to come.

Luv tinkers


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi hun

Mine usually comes 2 days after testing & is quite heavy (clots etc   sorry TMI). Still waiting for   myself.

Are you over 40 or did you get your girls form tx abroad? Just being nosey. After 5 years of tx-ing I might put in an order for 3 myself next time . I know 3 lovely triplets - they babysit for my DD - it is great as if one can't do it chances are one of the other two can. However, I have to warn you their mum tells me hormone levels are running high with 3 teenage girls in the house! She nearly freaked last week when they all got a lift home form a friend who had just passed his driving test - her 3 girls all in the same car with newlly qualified driver & probably showing off!! 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

hi girls

Well   has put in an apperence today after my  on tuesday and it has crippled me.
I was in the medical cupboard looking for some tablets to help and came across DH back relief wraps. They are called thermacare pain wraps and they heat up when you open them they are a sort of belt that wraps around your back , but if you turn them round on your tum it is lovely. They are alot better than waterbottles and wheatbags as they are not heavy   .I would recommend them to anyone they where a great find.You can get them from Boots .So to anyone  who has been unlucky try this .Do not know what hubby will say when he goes for them out of the cupboard but tough luck. This is all his fault 


Hope it works 

Luv tinkers


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Tinkers

Sorry to hear about your bfn honey. The alternative use of the back wraps sounds like a brilliant idea!!

love

Helen
x


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

We had a failed FET in July and AF followed about 4 days after stopping the cyclogest and progesterone. That AF was about 7 days later than we would normally expect in the cycle.

The next AF is now 9 days late. Is AF typically affected after medicated FET like this?

Cheers

MP


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi MP,

Sorry to hear about your BFN.

I can't help with queries re. FET as I haven't done that yet, but, after my first ICSI AF came five days later than "normal" (it was late after the second too).  Before I started tx I was always a 28 day girl but my cycle lengthened to 32/33 days.

I assume it was the drugs and hormonal changes but I have now got my cycle back to 28 days after having acupuncture.

Hope this helps.

Emma.


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Emma.

As if by magic, AF arrived about 2 hours after my post. Thats 9 days late. Hopefully it will settle back down now. Going for IVF again starting December. Back on the Merry Go Round once more 

Cheers

MP


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi mp    sorry to here about you're bfn     good luck for december (wouldn't that be a great xmas prezzie)     love jo xxx


----------



## Corinna (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all. 

I had a FET yesterday of 2 frosties. I'm soooo proud of them. They thawed 100% intact and before transfer went on to divide even more!!!  

Anyway, I started getting period type pains from last night and still have them. I suffer quite badly from IBS so I thought it might be that. I was getting really bad trapped wind last night (sorry..tmi   ) & I could feel the wind really, really low down (where I imagine my womb is). I could feel it swelling down below and it was really making me panic. I am scared that my bowel has been pressing on my womb which is causing problems for my embies. 

What do you think?? 

Lots of love, Corinna xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi corrina    can't give you any advice on you're pains but i just want to wish you luck hope you get you're bfp im glad et went well and that you're embies are looking great    oh and i hope you're wind eases of a bit i had that and its soooo uncomfortable! good luck luv jo xxx


----------



## lisajane (Oct 1, 2006)

afternoon,

I had two frozen eggs plonked in two weeks ago and i really suffered with period pains and terrible back ache for a few days then it all settled down so im just sitting tight and waiting.It worked for me last time as i have a beautiful little girl who is now 19 months but with my last transfer they were not frozen just plonked straight in and i didnt have any effects at all, really didnt think i was pregnant so was well shocked when i had my blood test.

hope this is of some help.  good luck  lisa


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Corrina,

If you are using cyclogest pesseries they may be the culpret of your windy situation!!! they may give you tender 
(.)(.)'s too! 

Good luck. 

Poppins x


----------



## Corinna (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all.

Well I'm now 7dpt and the AF pains haven't eased, infact since yesterday they are quite strong. My AF isn't due till Tuesday so I don't think its that.. Could it be implantation? 

Also, I'm not using cyclogest so Its not that. I'm using gestone injections (ouch!!  )

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Hope you're all having a nice Boxing Day.

I have this question, maybe you could help: I've been d/regging (Buserelin 0.5) since 14/12. The clinic told me I should be having AF after about a week, but still no sign of it. Does it mean that the d/regging is not working properly? I can't remember how it was on my fresh cycle  

Thanks everyone!

Rivka


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Rivka

This is my first FET and my AF was quite a few days late when I was down ****** - dont worry it'll come.  Lots of   normally jogs it along!!!  

Jobi   xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Jodi.

Sounds like a good way to get it going  

Good luck with your cycle!

Rivka x


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

After 3 days since et, i have started having mild AF pains. Has any one else 
experienced this problem. I have heard that Cyclogest can cause this, is this true? 

thanks

  Ronnie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi 

Cyclogest can cause havoc with digestion and problems with bowels can have a knock-on  painful affect in that area too (I get IBS and sometimes the pains are very like AF ones).  Also, embie(s) may be trying to do something.....depending upon the age of them when they went back.

Sending you   and hoping this is a sticky one for you.


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you, i'm just worried!!! even though its our second time


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Ronnie - I had my 3 day embies put back on Wednesday and today would be day 5 and I have also been having AF type pains and worrying like crazy today.. I am also having backpain too...  What stage were your embies ?

Lexi


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply,

I had mine put back on Wednesday and they where 2 day embies both of them where grade 2 1 had 4cells and 1 had 5 cells. This is now 4 days since they have been put back and im taking easy and still worrying and still having a few pains in my belly.


Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hi wondered if anyone knows if you can get your af while on a 2ww wait while still taking progynova....

for my two bfn fresh cycles af turned up day 11 despite the cyclogest so just thinking can this happen now?

thanks A x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Da1sy
I dont think AF will come while taking progynova.But saying that i have read loads of posts saying to carry on meds till AF comes   so maybe it can.I test on Friday,and i really feel like AF wants to come   
Lou x x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

My AF arrived on day 10 of my second FET whilst on provognova. Apparently it's not the norm & the clinic couldn't give any reason for this!

Good luck

Emma


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for that ladies.

Lou - good luck for Friday my test is Sunday but know its a bfn (sneaked another sensitive test today and it was neg)

Emma thanks for that info - when I get my test day bfn will call my clinic - they only told me what to do if i got a bfp

A x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone could answer a question for me. I'm waiting to do fet. Was to phone clinic when april af arrived. Problem is it is late. Had ec on 17th Feb and all embies frozen due to ohss. My first af after ec was 1st March. Is it normal for cycle to freeze for a period after ohss?

Thanks 

Emma xx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Emma,
Obviously I'm not a Dr, so am only hypothesising, but I would imagine that all of those hormones would have messed around with your body so badly and anything would be possible.  I guess if it's really late, do a pee test (wouldn't that be funny and ironic if it was positive!) and if you're really worried see your Dr as they can give you medication to bring AF on.  That's what my Dr does for me as my cycle is all over the place and we could be waiting for 5 years for my body to come to the party.
Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.  Let us know how you get along xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks expat. I'm sure everyone is right and it is just my body getting back to some form of normality. My hubby says i have to be patient. Already tested and -ve of course. Will give it a few more days and if still no sign i will phone clinic.

Thanks again.

Emma xx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Miss E,

I had severe OHSS on our first ICSI cycle (never got to transfer as I was in hospital and no embies good enough to freeze) and my period was delayed by a long time after I had my withdrawl bleed. I think it was about 60 ish days before I had AF again! All the drugs and hormones play havoc with your body.

If you have any concerns give your clinic a call 

Wishing you lots of luck!

Sarah xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks sarah, I'm on day 40 of my cycle today so have a bit more to go by the sounds of it.

Hoping everything goes well for you on this cycle.    

Emma XX


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi ladies

I'm after some reassurance please! I'm due to have FET next Friday. I'm currently on 2mg progynova 3 times a day and started pessaries last night and stopped buserelin. I had my lining scan yesterday and it was 10mm which clinic were happy about.

However I'm concerned as normal AF is due Thursday and for the past few days I have AF style cramps and yucky feeling. Nurse said there's nothing to indicate AF is coming. Has anyone else experienced similar symptoms before FET?

RR xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ruby - its more than likely the medication honey.  It plays havoc with our minds ...
Your nurse seemed to think everything was as it should be - trust her instinct and expertise.


Rest up and      for ET.


Take care
Mini x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ruby

I had AF cramps before my 1st FET.  Mini is probably right and it is due to the drugs as I experienced AF cramps the whole time I was on the pill prior to my IVF.  It's very disturbing as you immediately associate the cramps with the arrival of the witch but it doesn't always mean that.  When I had the FET they scanned me beforehand and everything looked OK.  

Best of luck for next week xx


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Aw thanks Irish - its nice to hear such stories.  My nurse scanned me on Saturday and said all appears normal with no sign of the witch! xxx


----------



## Tubsy (Feb 15, 2010)

I am the same. I think it's a sensitivity to the quick build up of the lining caused by the Estrofem. My doc has me on Buscopan and Valium to relax uterus. I still have that heavy achy feeling though.


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am on my 2ww after a medicated FET. On my fresh cycle AF arrived a couple of days before OTD despite being on crinone gel and I dread this happening again. Has anyone ever heard of this happening on a medicated FET cycle before? 

Lynn xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lynn      so sorry to read that AF arrived too darn early ...


It's such a hard journey - I have heard some ladies are switched to progesterone in oil (PIO) such as Gestone - this does keep AF at bay and has helped some get to OTD.  Might be worth asking your consultant?  Have you had your progesterone levels checked?
   
Mini xxx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi mini minx

Sorry, I must've written the post confusingly. AF has thankfully it arrived and hopefully won't for another 9 months! It was on my fresh ivf cycle earlier in the year that it arrived early. I was wondering if anyone has heard of this happening on a medicated FET cycle as I am dreading it arriving early again?

Lynn xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah .. me not reading it right     


Fingers and toes crossed it doesn't arrive early - but if you're worried honey speak to your consultant.  In fact they're crossed  so it doesn't arrive for another 9 months ... 
It's always round the time we would be due to meet AF that its tricky as our bodies think that's when it 'should' happen .. 


Those that have had this problem in the past have used gestone.  I've always been ok on Cyclogest.  Once you get your BFP this cycle - ask for your levels to be checked..


   
Mini xxx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks mini minx, I'm on cyclogest this time so hopefully that will help me get to test day.  I'm sure     it will all be fine. Just the usual 2ww   kicking in I guess! 

Thanks for the   

Lynn xxx


----------



## theep (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm currently DRing for FET and haven't yet had AF (was due a few days ago).  I had a scan on Fri and Dr said my ovaries were very small and lining very thin.  My question is, can I start the Prognova without AF?  As my clinic will be closed over Xmas and new year, I don't have any leeway.  Thanks,


----------

